# D&D 4.0 Game Thread:  Northern Lights



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 17, 2008)

For those of you who can't get enough adventure I present to you a project I have been working on for some time:  Northern Lights -- Adventure on the High Frontier.

The  -- Check it for Background Information, House Rules, and Updates. 

_*The Story Begin*s _

It was early Spring and the snow on the hills and mountains to the east and north had begun to melt.  Carts full of men and materials had begun to come up the road again, from Gort some three hundred miles to the south and east.  Many came from still even farther south.  Some came to cut timber.  Others came up this road seeking gold.  There was gold to be had in the mountains and streams of the wastes.

Many would die penniless.  Others would become rich beyond their wildest dreams.  Dreams.  Dreams of romance, dreams of wealth, dreams of adventure--they were what drove men, women, children, and small furry animals up the harsh Northern roads year after year after year.

Our story begins in the timber-cutting town of Big River, in the prosperous--but sometimes rowdy Pine Barrel Inn & Tavern.  Prices here are moderate, but that hardly seems to stop anyone from having a good time, or skulking in a corner.  Near one end of the bar a group of lumberjacks seems to be having some sort of arm wrestling contest.  The proprietor, Mat Greenwoad--an unusually tall halfling, is hard at work keeping the patrons drunk and happy.

Interesting individuals eventually walk into the tavern.  It's a law of fate as old and as inexorable as time itself (Take it away).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

Cissinei had traveled for the longest time to reach the tavern and the town of Big River. She strolled into the tavern with her hands poised on her hips, she reached up and ran a hand through her maroon curls. 

As she moved into the room she stopped to survey the area, "This is Big River...doesn't really seem like much," she muttered. 

In coming this far out she had hoped to find prospects and hoped that her Tiefling heritage wouldn't cause more trouble.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 20, 2008)

For a moment, there was a decided lull in the noise and hubbub of the Pine Barrel's common room when Cissenei entered the tavern.  Then it picked up again, although it wouldn't be hard to pick out some of the looks the locals would make at her from time to time.  Not overtly hostile, but wary--as if she were some strange cat that had just unabashedly sauntered into the midst of a pack of dogs.

The halfling behind the bar motioned her over to one end, a clean counter--but stained by years of spilt ale, blood, and...axehead impressions?  There were a few grumbles from some of the lumberjacks, but the halfling glared at them and they promptly shut up.

"Not from around here are you?  I'm Mat.  And welcome to my Temple.  What'll it be?"  Cissenei would notice a leather pack hanging on the wall behind the bar.  The back of it was tooled with a pattern that resembled rolling hills.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

Cissinei glanced around the bar as a half quiet fell over the crowd. She was no stranger to the glares and the looks, but she hoped that this wouldn't turn out to be like the last time. 

The halfling that was running the bar made a motion, she moved up to the bar and leaned down on the wood. 

Now the bartender looked her over, "Not from around here are you? I'm Mat. And welcome to my Temple. What'll it be?" Cissinei would notice a leather pack hanging on the wall behind the bar. The back of it was tooled with a pattern that resembled rolling hills.

With a large smile, Cissinei pointed to a mug, "Just a mug of ale friend," she said with a sweet tone. "I'm Cissinei," she started, "Cissinei Garnet til de Andross the Great...charmed eh?" she offered her hand to shake his. 

"What's in the pack on the wall," she wondered.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 20, 2008)

Mat smiled at her "Nothing actually."  He then bent down, and brought up a mug brimming with a very thick-looking ale(Think German Beer) and placed it in front of her.  

"The wife thought that if I was going to run a shrine here to the Blessed Lady of the Roads I should at least have some decorations."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

Cissinei nodded slightly, "Hm, I see..." 

She took a big drink from the mug and then nodded, "This is good," she smiled, "So is this how you run a temple?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 20, 2008)

"What better a shrine to honor a goddess of Roads and Journeys than an ale house along a well-traveled highway?"  

Mat leaned over.  "As for the altar, well, you're drinking on it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

"Altar eh?" she asked as she polished off the ale, "Well in that case let's go ahead and make another sacrifice," she slammed the mug down and peered back through the bar to see if the other patrons were still staring at her. 

She'd never been this far out...never seen this land and some of the people, the sights, the sounds...they were new to her and she really didn't know what to make of them.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 20, 2008)

She gets a good look at the tavern (17+0 = 17).  In one corner, close to a some stairs sits a cloaked brown-haired man.  He appears to be eating.  At his feet sits a gray dog, whom occasionally gets a scrap or two.  Behind her, Mat refills the mug

Directly in front of her are some round tables.  Some humans and dwarves are clustered about them eating, drinking, or gambling.  She can also make out some long, rough hewn tables closer to the front of the tavern.  Around them are clustered a mob of men, who -- by their demeanor and dress, could only be locals.

A serving girl flits about the place with a tray, serving drinks.  On the side of the tavern opposite the long tables are some shorter tables that seem to be the domain of merchants and their guards.  Odd that the locals would separate themselves so.

Her eyes might be drawn to a chandelier, hanging about ten feet above one of the tables.  Just the sort of thing people in bards' stories were always swinging on.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2008)

_Hmmmm.... she's cute.  Even with that tail._  Mutt appraised the odd new comer to his small little niche in the world.

"What do you think, dog? Mutt whispered under the table.  Tramp looked up from the soup bone Mutt managed to bargain for at the "altar".  "Meh, nevermind.  What do you know anyways?  You're just some trampy dog."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 21, 2008)

A very big, fat man near the end of one of the long tables on Mutt's side of the tavern bangs his empty mug on the table, trying to get the serving girl's attention.  For one reason or another, she doesn't hear him.  A DC 20 perception check would tell a nearby observer that this man had had waay too much to drink today.

The next time the serving girl passed by him, on her way to the bar with a tray of empty mugs, he quickly stuck out a leg (DC20 perception to see it, or DC15 insight to reason that he's the only one who could have done it).  She doesn't see it and trips, falling to the floor with a clatter.  The five or six men sitting at the table with him burst out laughing.

That fall looked like it hurt (-1 HP).

Mat is busy at the other end of the tavern, arguing with a patron over a bar tab.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

A growl issued from the girl as she came back from the shock of the incident.  She pulled her hands underneath herself to lift off the ground cutting one palm slightly on the shards of the broken mugs.  Heather gets to her knees slowly then in a flash of movement she stands glaring at the big man.   “You fucking jackass!"  Heather screamed at the man as she grabbed one of the unbroken mugs from the floor.  "How dare you pull some kind of shit like that!"  she yelled again as she slammed the mug on the side of the table causing it to shatter and a jagged edge to appear above the handle.  She wields the piece as if she was holding a knife.  "What the fuck is your problem?!” Heather snaps at him the normally sweet girl enraged.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2008)

In the corner of the bar a man sat alone with half a glass of ale held up to his face. As he was about to take a sip there was a commotion across the bar. he turned from the mug to see the red haired barmaid screaming at someone. 

With a sigh he placed his mug on the table and rose from his chair. He hefted his hammer from where it leaned against the wall off to the side. He swung the hammer up onto his shoulder and strolled over to where the trouble was taking place.

The barmaid seemed to have worked herself up into a frenzy over something or other, he glanced up and down her form as he approached from behind. A slight smirk ebbed over his face, "What seems to be the problem there little lady?" he asked. 

Now Cissinei drank in another mug, possibly oblivious to the commotion around her.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

Heather whirled around as the voice came from behind her.  “Little lady?” she practically screeched.  “I’ll have you-” Heather begins then scowls as she is only looking at his chest.  “I’ll have you know I am not little!” she snaps at him as she looks up poking him in the chest still wielding the mug in her other hand.  Heather then turns back to the man that had tripped her.  The shards of the broken mugs crunching under her feet.  “For some fucking reason this bastard decided to trip me!  I should slice is fucking head off!” she yelled again glaring at the man sitting down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2008)

He towered over her as he stepped past her and into the glass, the shards crunched below his boots as he moved. He tried to put himself between her and the other patron. 

With his large hand pressed into her stomach firmly he said, "Let's get you calmed down..." he said, "No need for a pretty little thing like you to get all worked up."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

At his words she froze momentarily.  “Pretty little thing?” Heather says dumbfounded at him.  “Get your damn hands off me first off!” she says her anger coming back.  “Second don’t fucking patronize me!  That big oaf pulled crap he shouldn’t have and now you think you can march over here and put your hands all over me?” Heather snapped at him waving her broken mug in his face.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2008)

Before she could react and without a second though, he grabbed her around the waist and hoisted her up onto his back, pinning her arms down. He proceeded to carry her back to the side of the bar and placed her on the floor, "Take deep a deep breath, there's no cause for violence here."


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2008)

Mutt chuckled at the free show he was getting.  The North is a tough place to live, but it was always entertaining.  He kept watching, trying to finish his meal, though he did make a mental note that certain bar wenches were not to be messed with.  Too much trouble.  Bat shit insane was what they were.  Mutt didn't need that type of heat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2008)

Cissinei rose from her chair and made her way down to where the tall dark skinned man was trying to calm the barmaid. She folded her arms over her ample chest as she walked and came to a stop waving her tail out behind her, "Looks like you've got your hands full there, buddy..." she said with a sarcastic tone. 

The giant looked back at her, he towered over most everyone in the bar, "Is there a problem?" he asked Cissinei.

She shook her head, "Not unless you can find reason for there to be," she said with a sharp tongue just before she offered her hand out, "Cissinei the Great..."

His huge hand engulfed hers, "Jadon, Keeper of the Precepts of Avandra..." 

Cissinei pulled her hand back after shaking his, "A Paladin, huh?" 

Jadon nodded, "A Champion of Freedom...but it seems I may have to break that code to discourage this beautiful barmaid's bout of violence."


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2008)

_Damnit,_ Mutt thought.  _That tiefling was sort of hot, but now she's going gettin' involved in things.  Why can't the cute ones just stay out of trouble?_


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 21, 2008)

Jadon would have succeeded in discouraging said beautiful barmaid's bout of violence.  Suddenly she jerked away from him (Reflex save DC15 Jadon, or take 2 points of damage)

That is, until the punches, chairs, and bottles started flying and a chair nearly hit him in the back of the head.  

No one ever knows who really starts this sort of thing.  They just sort of happen wherever you have lots of men, and alcohol together.  Men were throwing punches everywhere, bashing each others' heads with chair legs--the like.  Some were holding clubs.  And things were about to get brutal.  On the other side of the Tavern Jadon sees the halfling barkeep lay out a dwarf cold.  Mat would be fine.  

A more pressing concern was the mob approaching them in this corner of the tavern.  They seem to have somehow procured rather nasty looking bits of wood with metal bits in it.  Among them, the fat man who had tripped Heather earlier


*Spoiler*: __ 









Roll for initiative folks, list your defenses.  Five Rounds of action.  And moving over tables is a DC15 acrobatics check.  Tramp can move under them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2008)

Jadon glances back at Heather, "Stay behind me," he tells her. He steps forward with his hammer at the ready, "I don't plan on letting this woman come to harm, but if you insist on not backing down, I will be forced to take action: 

Diplomacy:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

Improved Initiative: 
1d20+5
12+5 = 17 

Attack rolls (if needed):


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3
14+3 = 17

1d20+3
14+3 = 17

1d20+3
8+3 = 11

1d20+3
5+3 = 8

1d20+3
8+3 = 11




Damage Rolls: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d10+1
3+1 = 4

1d10+1
10+1 = 11

1d10+1
8+1 = 9

1d10+1
6+1 = 7

1d10+1
7+1 = 8 




Cissinei sees the opportunity to to have a little fun, she draws both of her weapons and readies them, "A real bar brawl," she said, "It's been a while..." without second thought she rushes towards the men. 

Initiative: 

1d20+4
18+4 = 22


Attack with both weapons: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3
3+3 = 6

1d20+3
1+3 = 4

1d20+3
11+3 = 14

1d20+3
2+3 = 5

1d20+3
19+3 = 22

1d20+3
15+3 = 18




Dmg: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8+2
5+2 = 7

1d8+2
6+2 = 8

1d8+2
7+2 = 9

1d8+2
5+2 = 7

1d8+2
1+2 = 3

1d8+2
7+2 = 9


----------



## martryn (Dec 22, 2008)

Mutt picks up his bowl and hugs it closer to him while he continues eating.  Keeping it on the table might bode poorly sense a body might crash into it, sending his dinner flying.  Food isn't cheap, ya know.  

Initiative
1d20+2
4+2 = 6

At any time during the combat either Tramp or Mutt becomes bloodied, they spend that round uses healing surges instead of that round's actions.  Delay all rounds to compensate for that missing round. 

*Round 1:*
If no one has stumbled/fallen/crashed into Mutt's table, Mutt is going to continue eating.  

If someone has attacked Mutt (or Tramp), Mutt will declare him his quarry as a Minor Action and use Predator's Strike to attack with Tramp from behind (in a flanking sort of sense, but without bonuses yet since Mutt has like... a fork in his hand).  He will attempt to eat defensively.  

Attack / Damage
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

1d8+6
6+6 = 12
+
1d6+0
4+0 = 4 (Quarry damage)
*= 16 Total Damage*

If someone has fallen across the table, or stumbled into reach of Mutt while he's sitting, but isn't trying to attack either Mutt or Tramp, he's going to attempt a combat Thievery check to Pick Pocket.  

Thievery Check:
1d20-3
2-3 = -1

Since that certainly alerted the person if this is the case.... argh!  As a Minor action Mutt declares him his Quarry and with another Minor action draws his longsword.

*Round 2:*
If no one has bother Mutt yet, he keeps eating, just with a greater ferocity.  

If Mutt has been engaged in combat, he uses Circling Strike to get a better position with Tramp to set up a flank.  He then attacks.  Of course he keeps the same quarry as before. 

If he instead tried to pick pocket the first round, he now attacks the baddie attempting to knock him out, again using Circling Strike, setting up the flank.  

Attack:
1d20+9 (Str attack + flank)
16+9 = 25

1d6+0
3+0 = 3

1d8+5
7+5 = 12
*
15 Damage*

*Round 3*
If someone is still alive that is attack Mutt, he has Tramp attack using Predator Strike, shifting to set up another flank if necessary. 

Attack
1d20+7
5+7 = 12 (13 if Mutt was damaged by the quarry last turn)

1d8+6
7+6 = 13

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

Damage: 17 (18 if Mutt was damaged by his quarry last turn)

*Round 4*

Assuming whoever is attacking them is dead (or unconscious, if they weren't a "serious" threat) by now, Mutt will spend this round rummaging pockets and boots and gold teeth or whatever if it's safe to do so (no immediate threat).  

If there is an immediate threat, the pair attack that with Enclose the Prey.  That requires a Minor Action to mark as quarry first.  Of course Mutt and Tramp uses the power's option to shift two squares each to set up a flank.  

Attack
1d20+9
14+9 = 23

2d8+7
4,2+7 = 13

1d6+0
3+0 = 3
*
16 damage*

Of course, if none of the conditions have changed since the first round, Mutt will continue eating, and occasionally drinking, watching things unfold. 

*Round 5*
If nothing has changed, I'm sure Mutt has scarfed down all his food by now, and he concentrates on draining his mug, dropping the bowl on the floor for Tramp to lick over.  

If the pick pocket scenario played out... well, Mutt makes to leave for the door. 

If people are still attacking him, he'll use his Daily Power now.  If he's been attacked in the past for whatever reason, but is not currently facing a foe, he'll single out the single most threatening person in the room (barring the paladin or women) and attacks them with his Daily instead.  This consists of Tramp running up and attacking, and then Mutt shifting forward immediately following for a Melee basic attack.  And of course, before all that, the target will be marked as my quarry.  

Tramp's initial attack:
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

2d8+2
3,8+2 = 13

1d6+0
2+0 = 2

*15 damage*

Mutt's follow-up attack
1d20+7
6+7 = 13

1d8+5
7+5 = 12

*12 damage*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2008)

Heather glares at the man in front of her but nods.  “Not like I have any choice.  Your nothing but a brick wall…” she said trying to look past him at the mayhem going on around them.  “I think I lost my job…” she grumbles with a sigh staying where she was.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 24, 2008)

_ "I don't plan on letting this woman come to harm, but if you insist on not backing down, I will be forced to take action_

"Go fuck yerself swampy!"  Jadon noticed that the man had a mace in one hand.  Not a piece of chair leg, nor an improvised club.  But an actual mace--the sort used for bashing in other people's skulls

Well, asking nicely didn't work(20 vs DC 25).  Time to take action.

Initiative
Ciss: 22
Jadon: 17
Rabble 3: 17
Bandit 1: 16
Heather: 14
Rabble 4: 8
Rabble 5: 7
Rabble 2: 6
Mutt:  6
Rabble 6: 5
Rabble 1: 4
Rabble 7: 3

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cissinei attacks Rabble 4 with daggers.  Misses

Jadon attacks Bandit 1 with Hammer.  (14+3 = 17 vs AC) Connects. (-4)

Rabble 3 attempts to move around Jadon to get at Heather, provoking an attack of opportunity.  (15+3 = 18 vs AC)  The Paladin swats him aside like a fly.

Bandit 1 attacks Jadon with Mace. (7+4 = 11) vs AC 16.  Misses

Heather grabs a bottle from behind the bar and throws it at Rabble  4 (18+3 = 21) vs AC.  Rabble 4 is put out of the fight by a flying whiskey bottle to the face.  It's quite brutal actually as the bottle shattered on impact.  He goes down screaming and clutching his face.

Rabble 5 attacks Cissinei.  (16+6 = 22) His bit of chairleg connects with her shoulder.  That looked like it hurt. (-4)

Rabble 2 attempts to cross over Mutt's table.  (3+6 = 9 vs DC15).  He fails and manages to tip the table over, falling prone in the process.

Mutt attempts to, and fails at picking Rabble 2's pocket.  The man is pissed off now and calls for help.  Of course, Mutt has his longsword at the ready.  

Rabble 1 swings a club at Mutt (17+6 = 23) and connects. (-4)  

Rabble 7 moves towards Jadon, hoping to get in close and flank him.  Jadon receives an attack of opportunity. (20 + 3 = 23)  Rabble 7 is smashed so hard he's sent flying backwards into the side of the stairs.  He won't be getting up.

Round Over
Enemies Down: Rabble 4, Rabble 7, Rabble 3




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 



A pissed off Cissinei attempts to gut Rabble 5 with her daggers.  However (1+3 = 4 vs 15 AC) she misses somehow.  

Jadon lays into the leader of the Thugs again. (14+3 = 17).  He
deals the fat man a tremendous blow to the gut. (-11)

Bandit 1 swings his mace at Jadon.  (5+4 = 9).  The Paladin's hammer brushes the mace aside like a leaf in the wind.

Heather is hardly taking this fight lying down, and throws another bottle from behind the bar--this time at the man who just hit Cissinei.  (14+3 = 17 vs AC).  It breaks on the side of his head, sending him to the floor unconscious.

Rabble 2 attempts to rise to his feet.  This provokes an attack of opportunity from Mutt( 18 + 2 + 2 = 22 vs 17 AC).  Mutt's longsword puts the man down like a sick dog.

Mutt uses Circling strike to flank Rabble 1, granting him combat advantage.  16+9 = 25.  Rabble 1 goes down gurgling.  

A screaming man (Rabble 6) attacks Mutt with a chair leg.  
15+6 = 21.  (-4 dmg).

Round over:
Enemies down: Rabble 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7
Still Standing: Bandit 1, Rabble 6




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cissenei slips behind Rabble 6, and gives him both daggers in the back. (11+ 3 + 2 (Combat advantage) = 16 vs 15 AC).  She connects. -9 HP.  Rabble 6 slides to the floor gurgling blood.

Heather has no line of sight.  She grabs a chair, prepared to throw it at the fat man as an immediate reaction should he back off from Jadon.

Jadon lays into the fat man yet again with his hammer.  Jim manages to dodge this time.  He's pretty nimble for a lardass.
(8+3 = 11 vs 16 AC).

The fat man (Bandit 1) uses a power.  Dazing strike!
16+4 = 20.  Jadon takes (-8) and is dazed till the end of the bandit's next turn.  The fat man shifts 5 feet towards the back door, granting Heather LOS. (13+3 = 16 vs AC).  Jadon would see a chair fly across the tavern and smash into the fat man like the hammer of God (2+2 = 4).  -4.

Although it's obvious the fat man was trying to flee, Mutt and Tramp enclose and flank him.  Both attack and fat Jim finally goes down for the count.  (14+9 = 23, -16 damage).




If the players will search the disabled/unconscious men they will find the following.

400 XP.

About 4 gp on each thug, and a club(worthless).  Big Jim has 20 gp, leather armor, a mace, and 4 daggers on him.  

The fighting in the rest of the tavern seems to have subsided now, the losers either lying on the floor unconscious, assuming room temperature, or stumbling out the door as fast as they possibly can.  Mat spits on his palms and looks over to Heather.  

"Heather, hide your Paladin and his friends in the root cellar.  The Warden is going to be here soon and I'd rather not see you put in the stockade for brawling.  Besides, anything really bad happening to that fat bastard Jim is going to cause problems for me."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 24, 2008)

As Mat spoke she opened her mouth as to retort about the ‘my paladin’ remark but closes it.  Heather looks at Mat sadly and nods.  “Yes Mat…and thank you…” she says giving him a slight smile.  “It’s this way…” she says gesturing to them and walking toward the back to head into the root cellar like Mat suggested.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2008)

Jadon followed behind Heather quickly and without question. Cissinei however kind of wanted to stay behind, see how the fight turned out. For some reason though she felt drawn to follow behind the mysterious Paladin and the barmaid, "I guess I am coming too..." 

Jadon spoke back to her, "I would suggest you do..." he chided her, "There's no gain to be had in a fight like this one..."


----------



## martryn (Dec 24, 2008)

"Huh.  Someone actually wants to see me stay out of chains for once," Mutt says, looking down at Tramp.  "Guess things are starting to look up.  Give me a sec to take what's due to me," he tells the halfling.  

Mutt then proceeds to take at least 18 GP from the bodies.  And he slips one of Jim's daggers into the top of his boot.  

"Suppose this is for the help, and a fresh bowl of stew and a mug of ale.  And maybe another nice, fat bone for Tramp here.  Plus, I'd hate to see my favorite establishment without a few new chairs to replace what's been taken' from ya and smashed about the room."  Mutt slides six of the gold pieces he picked up across the bar to Mat. 

*Since I think Mutt is at 15 HP's, he's gonna use a healing surge to get himself back to 20 sometime before anything crazy happens again.*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 24, 2008)

The ad-hoc group follows Heather into the kitchen.  Opening a hatch in the floor she leads them down a ramp into the root "cellar" which is more like a storage room underneath the wooden floor of the common room.  It is cool and dry here, the temperature of the earth keeping it at a pretty much constant 50 degrees.

There are barrels of stuff here.  None of it is anything special.  Mostly untapped casks, sealed barrels of flour and pickled things.  There are also some cooking implements hanging against one of the walls.

Above them they hear a few shouts of "Warden!" and scuffling as unrepentant brawlers are dragged out the door by the watch.  The noise continues for a few tense minutes.  There is a knock on the cellar door.  _Tap-tap
_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2008)

Cissinei glances around, "What should we do?" 

"There's not much we can do," Jadon says.

Cissinei isn't sure what he means but she decides to dart to one side of the cellar, "There's got to be some sort of way to get out of here!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 24, 2008)

Cissinei fails to find anything.  Where does she think this is, the Dream Crypts of Unknown Kadath?

The cellar door opens and they hear Mat's voice.  "It's alright.  You can come out now.  They're gone."


----------



## martryn (Dec 24, 2008)

"They won't be looking for us or anything, will they?  I actually didn't do anything this time.  Well, nuthin' they didn't have comin' to 'em"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 24, 2008)

Heather sighs running her hand through her hair as she heads towards Mat.  “I’m sure Mat dealt with things…” she mumbled quietly as she walks up the ramp and into the kitchen.  “Coming?” she says looking back at the others.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 25, 2008)

The group exits the cellar and shuffles back out into the common room.  It is empty now, and the oil lamps cast a flickering light on smashed furniture, broken glass, and bodies.  At one of the undamaged tables in the center of the tavern sits a man dressed in what could more or less be called a uniform.  It's the Warden.  

As Mat leads you out of the kitchen he calls out "Are these the ones then?"  Mat nods.  The Warden smiles.  "Good.  Why don't you three--and the dog, pull up a chair?  There are things we need to...discuss.  You too Heather."


----------



## martryn (Dec 25, 2008)

Mutt glares at Mat.  "That's your freebiei, halfling.  I'm never eating here again.  Wrong me a second time and it'll be your last.  That's a promise."

Mutt walks halfway toward the Warden and stops.  "Speak your business from there, Warden.  What do you want with me?  I did no wrong here."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 25, 2008)

The Warden smiles and extends a hand in greeting.  "Don't bother Mat.  He did you no wrong.  Anyhow I'd advise against even thinking about it, he did easily twice as much violence as any of you.  If I was arresting people based on how well they did in a tavern brawl, our man of the cloth would have been the first man in the stockade."  

He motions for them to take a seat around the table.  "There's a half-orc mercenary captain in the stockade right now counting his teeth wondering how a halfling could hit him so hard.  Anyhow Mutt, or whatever they call you...I have a job I would like to discuss with you, Miss Heather, the Tiefling, and the Paladin.  Five gold for each of you if you hear me out, and fifty if we find it to be in our mutual interest."


----------



## martryn (Dec 25, 2008)

"Huh.  Five gold, eh?  I'm starting to like the sounds of this.  Let's see the gold, and you'll see me in a seat."

Mutt walks casually to the table before him and stops, waiting to see the promised amount.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 25, 2008)

Heather looked slightly confused at Mat and nods at the warden as she takes a seat.  “I don’t know why I am needed.  Just a barmaid is all…” she says quietly not really speaking to anybody as she sits and then gives the warden her full attention.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 26, 2008)

The warden slides a small cloth bag of coin across the table to Mutt.  Inspection would reveal that he indeed makes good on his word.  Mat looks to Heather and shrugs.  He had no idea either.  "Don't mind me.  I just run the place."

"You too Paladin."  The warden gestures to Jadon.  "And the Tiefling."  When they were seated he folded his hands together. "I'm not sure if all of you realize this, but that altercation with Jim earlier..."

The warden pauses and frowns, "...earned all four of you a very powerful enemy who happen to be a person of interest to me.  There were bodies here tonight Mutt, and he won't forget this.  Not _him_.  Some of those were _his_ men.  I don't think I have to tell you or Heather who _he_ is."

_(Streetwise Skill Check Please.  DC 15)_
*
What you would know on a DC 15*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Brian Masterson, the Company Clerk exerts quite a bit of influence in Big River, not all of it wholesome.  People known to raise his ire have been known to disappear in snowstorms or die in logging "accidents."  Many shopkeepers have an underlying fear of him and for good reason.


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2008)

*Streetwise check:
1d20-1
12-1 = 11*

"How about you just go ahead and tell us, warden?  I tend to stick to my own business around here."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 26, 2008)

"The Company Clerk, Masterson.  The man's never lifted a sword a day in his life, but he's one of the most dangerous men for a hundred miles.  Some of those men you dealt with tonight were his...associates.  And he takes care of his own.  Those who cross him...die in logging accidents, get sent away, or are otherwise..." 

The Warden pauses, and all is silent in the tavern.  He looks about the place as if the walls themselves have ears.  "...taken care of.  Though Harold may hold the Royal Charter for the territory, Masterson controls the gold.  And even you know the golden rule."  The PCs would probably think the Warden wasn't talking about treating others in a fair manner.  

The Warden continued:  "By now you're probably asking yourselves...why us?"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 26, 2008)

Heather looks around at the group seeing the three fighters and shakes her head.  “If you want a fight, I can understand them.  I don’t understand me…” she says with a sigh as she looks at the warden.  “I don’t get it…”


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2008)

"Heh.  I think I get it.  You want to use us to kill this bastard.  I'll kill a man for money, I suppose, Warden.  Especially if the man deserves to die, or if he won't put up much of a fight.  And this cute thing here," Mutt says, gesturing toward the bar maid, "is gonna double as a whore.  Sneak her in, like, so she can open the way for the rest of us."

Mutt nods to himself, thinking his idea is awesome. 

"Not gonna work, Warden.  She couldn't pass for it.  I go for the easy ones too, but it didn't take long 'fore I knew not to touch that one.  Too much trouble."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 26, 2008)

Heather’s head turns to Mutt almost horrified.  “Are you serious?  What the hell?  I can't believe this!”  she says having calmed down but once again becoming angry offended at his words.  She crossed her arms and glared at him waiting for the warden to speak again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2008)

Jadon placed a hand on Heather's shoulder, "Don't fret," he offered, "We wouldn't use you in any way that might be seen as unladylike and offensive. His brown eyes fell upon her and his voice was of a soothing tone. 

Cissinei stood from the table and paced back to the other side of the room, her large eyes moving over everyone in attendance, "I've never had a problem killing a man," she started, "Especially one that would just as soon see my own life taken by his hand." 

With a nod Jadon glanced up to her, "There's nothing wrong with wanting to protect yourself," he said, "Sometimes that means walking away...sometimes that means killing a lot of people..." 

Now Cissinei stared at him, shock spread across her features, "I'm shocked a man of your stature would speak in that way..." 

"I'd hate to leave a man of morally defunct caliber to exact his will over the barmaid here and others such as her..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 26, 2008)

Heather looked at the man and nodded.  “Thank you…” she said to him with a slight smile and watched Cissinei pace to the other side of the room.  She remained quiet for the moment as she listened to what they said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 26, 2008)

_
"Not gonna work, Warden.  She couldn't pass for it.  I go for the easy ones too, but it didn't take long 'fore I knew not to touch that one.  Too much trouble."_

The Warden sighed.  "Just killing him wouldn't work.  If it did, someone would have offed the man ages ago.  He's the head of something, something bigger and more sinister than we had imagined."  He reached into a pocket and extracted a small, leather wallet.  "...This isn't about killing a glorified accountant."  He threw it open on the table to reveal a crest.  The crest is a Platinum Dragon statant on a field Azure.  "Those are my credentials.  I need you, an unlikely group of unconnected individuals, to help me give him enough rope to hang himself, metaphorically speaking."


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2008)

"You seem to like making things more complicated than they need to  be, Warden, but you have the money, so I suppose we don't have a choice.  What did you have  in mind?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2008)

"I think that any man in my position would strive to take down the unjust if given the chance..." Jadon said. 

"And if there's money involved," Cissinei smiled, "That's just icing on the cake."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 26, 2008)

Heather scowled slightly as she listen to everyone talk.  “How exactly do you want us to do this?”  she said looking at the warden confused then the group around her.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 28, 2008)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather scowled slightly as she listen to everyone talk.  ?How exactly do you want us to do this??  she said looking at the warden confused then the group around her.



The Warden smiled, a thin sharklike grin.  From a coatpocket he produced a scrap of parchment with a few squares drawn on it.  "Inside the Palisade proper, just above the "Big River Trading Co." store, is Masterson's office.  I need you to gain entry to his office, and bring me a certain ledger.  Sadly I can't give you much information about the ledger itself--other than it will resemble superficially, the large one he keeps on his desk.  Make sure no one sees you do it.  Heather's recent unemployment might be some help in this regard, the clerk's office is a recent addition--so there might be some way to get into it from a back room inside the company store."  

He raised a finger in the air.  "I have a hundred GP for each of you if you can do it no questions asked.  If you fail, I can arrest all of you and have you sent north to the mines in Flask before Masterson knows whats happening."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2008)

Cissinei nodded, "So some kind of espionage," she said, "I feel like I'm being profiled..." 

Jadon glanced up, "What do you mean?" 

"My people are notorious for being sly and sneaky," she noted, "I guess that's what comes with tainted blood, eh?" she asked in a halfhearted tone. "Well I am up for it...if you guys are..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

Heather watched Cissinei as she paced and nods as she thinks about the money and her lack of income.  “Yeah, I will help.  Maybe I can get some work at the store…”  she says with a sigh having really enjoyed working with Mat.  “Or something…” Heather says quietly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2008)

Cissinei smiled, "Well then, you have my swords," she said.

Jadon nodded, "And my word," he paused, "I've got to lend a hand to bring a halt to this menace."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 30, 2008)

"Right."  The Warden looked over to Mat.  "That'll be all Mat.  Give them some rooms or something--I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine.  Might not be good for any of them to be to be -seen- (Emphasis on seen) casing the place at night anyways."  He rose from his seat looked at Mutt, then Cissinei, and Jadon.  "...I've never seen any of you before in my life, and Heather is just some serving girl who got fired for starting a brawl after having a bit too much to drink."

"Fired!?"  Heather squeaked.  

Mat looked at her and shrugged: "...Sorry Heather."  He winked.  "Talk to my cousin Logo at the company store.  I hear he might be hiring an assistant very -soon-"



The waning light of the sun filtered through the front windows.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

Cissinei sighed, "I take it we're not to leave our rooms then?" she said, "If we're not to be seen..."


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2008)

"Do what you want, devil girl.  I'm apt for getting paid as soon as possible.  And I'm never keen on being seen at night.  I'll play along with the Warden's plan, for now, but that doesn't mean I'll be taken unawares."

Mutt nods toward Mat. 

"You've got a room for me?  I intend to see it."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

Heather sighed heavily and nods at Mat.  “Yeah…I will talk to him in the morning…” she says giving him a smile as she stands.  “Come on…” Heather says to the small group.  “I will show you to your rooms…” she then pauses and looks at Mat.  “I hope that’s okay…”  she doesn’t wait and grabs a couple of keys as she heads for the rooms.

As she walks to the room she sighs once more as she thinks about the guys that had caused the problems.  Heather stopped in the middle of the three rooms and handed each one a key then looked at Jadon blushing lightly.  "Look...um..." she stumbled slightly.  "You were a lot of help today.  Thank you..." Heather says quietly then sighs.  "My room...well it's way out back.  Those men...they know where it is.  Would you mind?  I mean...damn..." she says flustered.  "Would you mind protecting me one more time you big oaf?" Heather says almost pleadingly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

"Devil girl?" Cissinei rose from the table. She could feel her Infernal blood boiling as she rose from the table. Her eyes glimmered with something dark. In an angry moment a Tiefling can attack with devastating fervor. She dug her nails against the table, breaking into the wood some, "Take that back..." she said with a low grumble in her normally high voice.

A hand clutched her shoulder, she was pulled back down some, "Careful there," Jadon's voice chided her, "This is no time to turn on each other," he said. "Apologize to the girl, mate...I'm sure you'll both feel better for it."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 30, 2008)

The rooms are actually quite decent, for the locale--and on the second floor.  Wooden floors, and rough-hewn beds covered with furs.  Mutt might recognize the skins of some animals that he may have sold off to a furrier.  Heat from the fireplace below circulates underneath the floor, warming the rooms from the floor up.  Most of the rooms have a window, although the double-shutters are tightly closed most of the time except in the summer months.

The rooms the party-members have a slight overhang over the alley that lies behind the inn and between it and the large palisade that denotes the timber camp proper.  It'd be a bit difficult to get out of the window that way without some sort of rope.  But such is unnecessary.  The night will pass more or less peacefully along the palisade.  Clearing the tavern apparently sent a lot of the rowdies home early.  There is some noise below, but a DC15 perception check would reveal that it was nothing more than Mat discussing replacement furniture with some dwarf--Stronginthearm or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

((before SC))

Jadon nods to Heather, "I see no problem with you sleeping in my quarters under the circumstances, you should take the bed and I the floor..."


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2008)

(Also before SC)



> "Take that back..." she said with a low grumble in her normally high voice.



"Don't get your tail in knots," Mutt said.  And then, in a mumble, "didn't realize it were demon blood in ya.  Demon girl it is."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

((before SC too))

"Thank you..."  Heather smiles at him.  "I guess you truly are a gallant person..." she sighs then and unlocks the door walking in before him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

Cissinei strolled into her room alone, she had accepted the apology that had been given to her but it didn't make her feel any better that she was looked at the same. Demons, unclean blood, tainted, when in her lifetime she had never done a single thing warrant being called those things. 

As she shut the door she paced around the room checking things, "Just because I have horns on my head..." she said to herself, "Just because I'm like this...they hate me..." 

She slung her pack up onto the bed, "I can't change how I am really..." her people were generally seen as sly, conniving and the like. Cissinei didn't fit those descriptions the way people thought of them. 

As she went to room's mirror she paused at the sight of her reflection. She reached up and tried to find a way to push her hair back over the horns. Messing with it only momentarily she gave up, "I guess I will take back to wearing my hood in public..." 

Down the hall in the room where Jadon and Heather were, the Paladin was slightly apprehensive. He didn't want to give the girl the idea that he required any kind of payment for the things he had done. He wasn't so used to women of her type, women who weren't trained for battle. 

Although he had to admit that looking at her, she was a pretty woman. 

He repeated his earlier statement, "You'll have the bed and I the floor," he paused, "I'll place a trip rope across the entry way before we sleep to assure no one sneaks in..."


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2008)

Mutt retired to his room, lay out on the bed without removing any of his clothes, and fell instantly to sleep.  It had been a while since he actually slept in a bad.  Tramp curled up on the floor at the bed's end and followed suit.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

Heather nodded at him.  “That may be a good idea…the trip wire I mean…” she said quietly then rubbed the back of her neck.  “Look I appreciate you sharing your room with me…” Heather said with a sigh as she tossed back some of the furs.  “But, I am sure the bed is big enough for both of us…you don’t have to sleep on the floor…” she mumbled biting her lip lightly.  “I mean…you helped me, let me stay in here…and then have to sleep on the hard floor.  I feel bad about that…” she mumbled then smiled up at him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

Jadon took her by the shoulders, "Its quite alright," he stated, "I've grown accustomed to floors and the like," he professed. 

"When you travel great distances with no bed or shelter to stay in, you become used to the harsh conditions out there...just having a roof over my head is enough."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

Heather looks at him nods.  “It is up to you…” she said quietly as she begins to gather several furs off the bed.  “At least you can stay warm…” Heather adds smiling up at him her arms full of the furs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

"That's fine, ma'am," he said to her as he slung his hammer out and laid it against the wall so that it was propped up with the head on the floor and handle against the wall. 

He threw his pack and things down off to the side of the bed and prepared to lay down, "Night, Miss..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

Heather sighs dumping the furs back on the bed.  “You may be a gallant protector…but you sure have a problem accepting when someone wants to be nice…” she said chuckling to him as she climbed onto the bed and pulled the furs up.  “More than enough room…” Heather adds with a smile as she pats the empty side of the bed then chuckles as she rolls over.  “Thanks again you big oaf…”


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Alright.  The passes quickly and without too many bumps in the night.  Footsteps go up and down the stairs once or twice, but it's nothing of importance.  Every so often, an awake person might hear a wolf howling at the moon, and a dog bark in retaliation.

The next morning comes...Mat of course, and his wife--are down in the kitchen cooking something.  The common room is sparse, except for a few merchants and whatnot hurrying to finish breakfast before their caravans move out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2008)

((I asked Kuno if I could say that))

Jadon enters the common room the next day with Heather and Cissinei close behind.

Cissinei has now pulled her her hood up and is trying to conceal her face with a clothe. her arms are drawn about her form and she sticks close behind Heather hoping not to be noticed or addressed by too many people...


----------



## Kuno (Dec 31, 2008)

Heather sighs as she looks around at the customers she should be serving then shakes it off straightening her back.  She gives the two a smile and a nod.  “I suppose I should go about finding a new job…” Heather says with a chuckle as she heads for the door.  “Maybe they are hiring at the company store…” she says walking out.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 1, 2009)

Heather would find the company store, located in the northwest corner of the camp inside the palisade, to be quite busy this morning.  She would hear mention of a break-in of the clerk's office.


In the store, Aloric Stronginthearm, the manager, sees her.  "Ah Heather how can I help you this morning--you wouldn't believe what happened last night."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 1, 2009)

Heather smiled at him and nodded.  “Actually I cam to talk to you about a jo-”  Heather began to say then stopped.  “Wait…what happened exactly?”  she asked slightly confused as she looks around hearing the conversations.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2009)

Cissinei strikes out into the streets, she tries to stay out of people's way, stick to the shadows some. Tieflings are well know for not getting noticed. 

Stealth
1d20+11
13+11 = 24

She was determined to slip around town, see what she could find out...just anything to take her mind of things. 

Gather Information:
1d20+3
15+3 = 18


----------



## martryn (Jan 1, 2009)

And Mutt will spend the day until he hears more, in the common room.  Perhaps this time he can enjoy a nice hot meal and a mug of ale without being bothered.  He's very wary of others though, since apparently there's a chance someone important wants his head.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Cissinei's sticking in the shadows pays off well, helping her gather information from some of the less wholesome members of society (+2 to Gathering Information).  She runs into a dwarf by the name of _Krisken_, who--when pressed, admits that he was among those who broke into the clerk's office.  "Me n' Crowe, an...this one other guy.  Big, like a Bugbear or somethin.  We was doin' a job and got nabbed by the watch.  The Big guy took off with all the important stuff anyhow.  Got a hundred gold out of the job anyhow, but that damn bugbear ran off with the goods."

Back in the shop, Aloric gives Heather some details on what happened.  "See I was asleep with the wife in our bed, in our apartment upstairs--and someone broke open the lock, and used our apartment to break into the Clerk's office.  The watch caught them though, I saw em myself, one of those horned folk, a bugbear, and a shifty looking dwarf.  As for the job..." he scratched his head thoughtfully.  "...Well I haven't got any openings.  Thought you worked for Mat."

In the common room, Mutt might notice a Tiefling in slightly fancy robes, walk in around noontime looking morose.  It's not Cissinei.  For one thing, this Tiefling doesn't have breasts


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2009)

Cissinei pressed the guy harder, holding one of her swords out, "How about you tell me where they ran off to...and names...I'm going to need names..." she pressed the sword to his throat. 

Bluff:
1d20+10
8+10 = 18

"Tell me or you can start calling someone to come drag your pathetic soul back from the other side..." 

Thievery: 
1d20+9
8+9 = 17

"And that money, you're going to give it to me...I'm taking it back...."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei pressed the guy harder, holding one of her swords out, "How about you tell me where they ran off to...and names...I'm going to need names..." she pressed the sword to his throat.
> 
> Bluff:
> 1d20+10
> ...



"...Back?  I don't know what you're talking about.  Th, the Bugbear took it all.  I haven't seen him since this morning.  For all I know he skipped town."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2009)

Cissinei grimaced and sheathed her sword, "Dammit..." she cursed suddenly. "Its getting worse..." 

Someone called to her from not too far off, "Cissinei!" the voice was this of Jadon, "Cissinei, where did you go?" 

Slowly she backed away from her informant, "Thanks for the info..." she muttered moved closer to the open street.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 2, 2009)

"...Don't mention it.  Next time I see you, you're a corpse"  The dwarf sounded quite earnest.  Cissinei seemed to be doing absolutely wonderful at making friends and influencing people today.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2009)

Back out in the street Cissinei thought what she had done over, it has just been her luck she didn't get into a fight with him and she prayed that the scarf and cloak she wore had concealed her face enough. 

When she glanced around she spotted Jadon coming down from the Inn, "Where did you run off to?" he asked. 

She sighed, "Trying to find out what I could..." she thought about how she seemed to be the only one of her kind in this whole town. Suddenly she wanted to be out of the streets, "We need to get back to the Inn..."


----------



## martryn (Jan 3, 2009)

Mutt will take interest in the other tiefling in the common room, but he won't really do much other than watch her.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 3, 2009)

The Tiefling appears, for one thing, to be a he.  He is currently attempting to drink himself silly.  "...Hey Mat--you see that Bugbear around town?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2009)

Cissinei and Jadon enter the tavern to see Mutt nearing the other Tiefling, something inside of Cissinei jumps and she feels her stomach tense up, "Another Tiefling," she mutters. 

Jadon glances to her, "Do you know him?"

She shoots him a mean glance, "What you think we all know each other?" Cissinei decides to go over and introduce herself.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 3, 2009)

The other Tiefling turns out to be one Alastair Crowe, not a local, and he readily chats with Cisseini, even buying her a drink.  As it turns out he has come up north to study the odd stone circles that speckle the tundra several hundred miles up the road from big river.  

Cisseini might be able to tell _(On a DC25 Insight, others nearby can make a DC15 insight to give her a  +2 bonus on the check)_ that this Tiefling has a certain...diabolical air hanging about him.  Crowe seems personable enough, and casually--amidst other smalltalk asks her if she had seen a Bugbear walking about town.  _"Hard to miss unless he doesn't want to be seen, two large punching daggers--Mat calls him Grunt.  By the way, your performance in the tavern brawl the other evening was fascinating to watch."
_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2009)

Insight:
1d20+10
15+10 = 25

As Cissinei talks to him and even drinks the drink that he's bought for her something seems slightly _off_. 

When he asks her about Bugbear there is a sudden flash where she thinks back to the man earlier. With a sly smirk she just answers him, "Not in actuality, I did hear someone by that name had skipped town..." she said. You see I've been looking for him, I was hired to bring him some information..." 

Bluff:
1d20+10
20+10 = 30


----------



## martryn (Jan 3, 2009)

Mutt approaches the paladin and in a hushed voice tries to talk to him.  

"Hey, holy man, what's going on?  When are we going to get this over and done with?  What's demon girl doing chatting up her brother over there?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2009)

Heather sighs.  “Well I am glad they were caught.”  she says rubbing the back of her neck.  “I did…you see there was an….altercation…unfortunately because of it…” Heather gives him a small smile.  “I need to find some new form of employment.  I just thought maybe…” she says sighing again as she looks up at him sadly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Jadon turns to Mutt, "What do you mean," he asks in a hushed tone, "Are you wanting to go finish our assignment?"

Cissinei is too far off to hear them plus she is talking with the other Tiefling, "It's kind of hard for me to find my way around...the Waste is so big."


----------



## martryn (Jan 5, 2009)

"Yeah I want to finish.  I've been sitting here all day waiting for the wench to open the way for us to bust in, and I sorta thought the demon would be out doing something useful as well.  We need to be ready to go here soon, not necking."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 5, 2009)

_ "Not in actuality, I did hear someone by that name had skipped town..." she said. You see I've been looking for him, I was hired to bring him some information..." 
_


*Spoiler*: __ 



_
Bluff:
1d20+10
20+10 = 30

vs Crowe's Insight
1d20+8
18+8 = 26
_




Crowe scowled and backed away.  "Knew there was something up with him.  Everyone in this damn town is plotting something--that I'm not in on."  He eyes Cissinei, his eyes wandering a bit.  "Seems I underestimated the Bugbear..."  He turned to leave.  "I'm skipping town.  For the sake of your pretty little bottom, I suggest you do the same."

*Back at the store:*

_Heather sighs. “Well I am glad they were caught.” she says rubbing the back of her neck. “I did…you see there was na….altercation…unfortunately because of it…” Heather gives him a small smile. “I need to find some new form of employment. I just thought maybe…” she says sighing again as she looks up at him sadl_y.

The store owner looks her over.  "Hmm...don't really need much help right now.  Though I did hear that Lady Edwina is looking for a few more cooks for the camp on Adder Creek.  There's a wagon train headed up that way tomorrow morning--though the sightings of Goblins in that area have picked up considerably."
__________________


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2009)

“Well…”  Heather says with a sigh.  “Thanks anyway.  I will keep that in mind…”  she says giving him a small wave as she leaves the store and heads back toward the inn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Cissinei sighed, "What is it with people and my ass?" she scoffed as she headed over to where Mutt and Jadon were... "If we're going to do this...we need to do it soon."


----------



## martryn (Jan 5, 2009)

"That's what I like to hear.  If we're gonna do it, let's do it.  

So... what is it that we're doing, exactly?  I mean, what's the plan, and who's your brother there, demon woman?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

"His name is Crowe," she scoffed, "Apparently he's involved in all of this somehow..." she said. "We're lucky that he didn't figure out who I was..."


----------



## martryn (Jan 5, 2009)

"Yeah, and who _are_ you?  And how is horny over there involved?  Agent of the clerk?  We could see that he has an accident in the alley or something."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

martryn said:


> "Yeah, and who _are_ you?  And how is horny over there involved?  Agent of the clerk?  We could see that he has an accident in the alley or something."



She sniffed the air, "I wouldn't recommend it,"

Insight
1d20+10
16+10 = 26

"Tieflings have a sense for power...he's stronger than he looks...dangerous too I'd imagine," she started, "We have him fooled, we should wait and just see what we can gather, best to try and keep and aura of stealth about is..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 5, 2009)

Cissinei might realize how conniving Tieflings tend to be as a result of her insight check.  He certainly seemed personable enough.  Perhaps a quick query to Mat might reveal more.  Anyhow gathering information around town might be useful.  Perhaps tailing Crowe...maybe Heather or Mutt might know where people go when they're on the lam _(Streetwise checks please.  A DC20 History check yields a +2 aid another bonus, if made by another.  If you haven't guessed, this is part of a skill challenge.)
_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2009)

Streetwise
1d20+5
14+3 = 17

((might not be too easy to follow him though, but we'll see.))

She's going to try and see where Crowe went, or figure out any places he might have had to stop off before he skipped town. If that fails she plans to find Heather or Mat and ask them.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Cissinei found no sign of Crowe.  Whoever he really was, that Tiefling seemed to know how to cover his tracks--or he had a local contact.  Wandering about Big River, she runs into a very downcast looking Heather.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Finding Heather looking all said, she decides to approach her and places a hand on the bar maid's shoulder. She stoops down to look in the girl's face, "What's the matter, Heather?" she said.

"Something wrong with the job?" she asked.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

Heather flinched slightly as the hand touched her but relaxed when she saw it was Cissinei.  “Nope…nothing wrong with the job…” she said giving a heavy chuckle.  “Do you know why?”  she asked her frustration clearly in her voice.  “Because there isn’t one.  Not hiring…told me to check the camp for a cook position…” Heather grumbled clearly frustrated.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Cissinei sighed, "That's kind of shitty?" she said, "What camp though?" she paused "And are you still up for helping us with our _job_?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

“It’s a camp up on Adder Creek…”  Heather says shrugging as she thinks.  “Lots of Goblins up there…or so the sightings imply...” she says shivering lightly.  “Yeah…of course I am willing to help you guys.  Maybe I need a change of scenery…been here awhile.  Move on after this…” Heather says then mumbles.  “Tag along with your group…”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Cissinei threw her arm around Heather, "It could be kind of fun...and after all we can't let the men have all the fun, us girls got to stick together."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

Chuckling lightly Heather looks up at her and nods.  “Thanks.”  she says with a smile.  “Your right…besides someone needs to keep them in line.” Heather takes a deep breath then says. “Alright…let’s go figure out what in the hell we are going to do now…”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

With a nod Cissinei said, "Exactly...we should go find out where they are," she said tugging Heather by the arm back towards the Tavern.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

Heather laughed as Cissinei dragged her toward the tavern.  “Oh…I almost forgot.  That bastard’s office was broken into last night.  I don’t know why but it was…”  Heather said to her as they walked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 11, 2009)

The two girls continued to make their way back to the tavern.  It was a short walk, about 15 minutes.  Halfway there the gray skies began to drizzle.  They walked past an alleyway when...

(Perception checks, Cissinei and Heather)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The two girls continued to make their way back to the tavern.  It was a short walk, about 15 minutes.  Halfway there the gray skies began to drizzle.  They walked past an alleyway when...
> 
> (Perception checks, Cissinei and Heather)



P. Check
1d20+10
5+10 = 15

(Shitty rolls yay)


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2009)

P.check
1d20+0
7+0 = 7


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 11, 2009)

Cissinei notices someone with horns, like herself, duck into a doorway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2009)

When she spots the other thing move she starts over to where it was to check it out, "What the Hell was that...something was right here!" 

She goes to search: 

Search
1d20+0
19+0 = 19


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 11, 2009)

Cissinei sees a bit of cloth that had caught against an exposed nail sticking out of a door-frame set about thirty five feet back from the road.  It's the same color as the cloak she remembered Crowe wearing.  If not for the bit of cloth hanging off the nail, the door would be just like many of the other doors opening onto the alley.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2009)

Now she was conflicted, should she follow him or just leave it alone. She turned, "We've got a job to do, I can't run around chasing other Tieflings..." 

She paused, "Besides, Mutt and Jadon were ready to go and are waiting for us."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 11, 2009)

Heather had followed after her.  "...Cissinei?" she called out, "You coming?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2009)

Cissinei will head back to the Tavern with Heather so they can depart for their destination.

Jadon back at the bar, he really didn't know what was to come and had been running their choices through his head all this time. It was his duty to seek out injustice and right it, but he didn't know if he could do this within his own moral code.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2009)

Heather walks with Cissinei back to the tavern to group up with the others.  “I hope they have come up with a plan…” she says quietly as they walk.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2009)

When they arrive at the bar Cissinei orders some food from the bar, "I just need a little bite to eat, what's good?" 

When she finally gets her food she goes to talk to Mutt and Jadon, Jadon actually speaks to her first, "Where have you ladies been?" 

"Around," she responds, "Are you guys ready to go, because I will be when I finish this food."


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2009)

"I've been sitting around all day waiting to hear that."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2009)

Jadon nodded, "Then its settled then, we can make for the facility?" 

Cissinei sighed, "I would say so, is there anything else that anyone needs to buy or get, might not get to for a while?"


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2009)

"Well, isn't that a funny thing ta say, seeing as how we're headin' above the bloody general store?  And since when is the clerk's office called a facility?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 14, 2009)

Heather thinks for a moment then sighs.  “I think it will be harder than before.  The office was broken into last night.  They may have the place watched just in case someone tries it again…” she says to the group as she thinks over what was said to her.


----------



## martryn (Jan 14, 2009)

"Well, how 'bouts you create a diversion of some sort?"  Mutt says, taking a good look at her... "assets".  "I'm sure if you... managed to misplace your clothes in the street in front of the store, no one would be eying the office while we did our work."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 14, 2009)

Heather let her eyes widen slightly as she looked at Mutt.  “Do you think that would work?” she says looking down at herself.  “Are they big enough to distract people?” Heather asked hope in her voice then her eyes slowly narrowed.  “I think you just want an easy peek at something…keep dreaming…” she growled then looked around.  “If you want I can try a diversion…but not that.”


----------



## martryn (Jan 14, 2009)

"Hmph.  I guess demon lady could do it instead," Mutt grunted.  "Or we could start some fires across the street.  Fire always draws a crowd."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 14, 2009)

(Heather might want to do a knowledge check, history or streetwise).

By this time, it has gotten late afternoon-ish.  The local stores might be open for an hour or two more and it generally begins to get dark in about three hours or so.  Perfect for sneaking about.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 14, 2009)

Knowledge check (streetwise)
1d20+8
17+8 = 25


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 14, 2009)

Heather remembers that the watchmen, typically are not very nice individuals--but easily bribed.  If maybe, she could lure any of them into a dark alley, Jadon might be able to bash one over the head.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 14, 2009)

Thinking for a moment Heather sighs.  “Actually you might not be to far off Mutt.”  she says shaking her head.  “Those watchmen are nasty…but I do believe they can be…bought…” Heather pauses for a moment as she thinks glancing at Jadon.  “Maybe if I can get one to follow me to a secluded area…the big oaf here can finish ‘em off…”


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 17, 2009)

Soon night falls.  Tavern patrons file out the door one by one until the place is more or less empty.  It is time.  The party filters out into the streets, doing their best impression of semi-drunken locals heading home from the pub.  No one gives them a second look.  It takes about ten minutes to reach the part of town where the clerk's office is located.  Watchmen become more frequent, generally they see one tramp by every five minutes.

Eventually they come to within a few buildings of the Trading Co. Building where the Clerk's office is located.  There are three buildings along the same side of the road--probably warehouses.

Perception checks please--from everyone, or you can roll some other sort of check to do it.  Just explain in your post how it applies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2009)

Cissinei filters out into the streets along with Jadon and the others. Its all a matter of remaining normal looking and not seeming too suspicious. As they make the ten minute trek, no one gives them a second look. But all of the while Cissinei is worried about being noticed because she is different. 

Jadon is much more relaxed in this situation and he isn't worried too much about being caught just yet. 

Cissinei Perception Check: 
1d20+10
13+10 = 23

For Jadon
1d20+5
6+5 = 11


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 17, 2009)

(DC15)  Jadon doesn't notice anything.  

Cissinei notices that the alleyways between the three warehouses and the Trading Co. are about 20 feet wide and crammed with all sorts of crates and logging equipment.  Might be handy to duck that way if they need to get out of the main road and into the darkness.  

There are more than a few lanterns burning, and the moon is high in the sky, casting a pale light over the street.  There's not enough illumination to make things distinctive at  long distances, but enough to highlight a few shapes moving about near the Trading Co.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2009)

((Tieflings do you have low light vision)) 

Cissinei will continue on to lead the group since she can see the furthest. She proceeds slowly being careful to mind for traps.

Precep:
1d20+10
19+10 = 29


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2009)

Heather remained quiet and kept close to Cissinei as they proceeded on.  Though she continued to glance back at Jadon and Mutt.

Precep
1d20+0
18+0 = 18


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2009)

And Mutt will fall to the back of the party, making no real effort to remain hidden, and yet not making a commotion either.


----------

